# Восстановление после туберкулеза



## Миоля (11 Июн 2010)

Здравствуйте! Меня интересует вопрос восстановления позвоночника после туберкулеза (4 и 5 позвонки). 

Можно ли крутить хула-хуп после излечения туберкулеза позвоночника? Курс лечения закончился полгода назад, контрольный МРТ делала полмесяца назад, все хорошо (деструкции отсутствуют, отеков нету), доктор посоветовал интенсивное плавание, упражнения пока нет. Но и повторных снимков делать уже не нужно. 

Как влияет на позвоночник хула-хуп? Он мне противопоказан? Спасибо


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Июн 2010)

Миоля написал(а):


> доктор посоветовал интенсивное плавание, упражнения пока нет.



Кручение обруча - это так же упражнения, а не диетпитание....


----------



## Анатолий (11 Июн 2010)

Миоля написал(а):


> Как влияет на позвоночник хула-хуп? Он мне противопоказан? Спасибо



Не надо заниматься самолечением! 
Для какой цели вы хотите крутить  обруч?


----------

